# Llamas, Donkeys, etc.



## FaeLeaf (4 mo ago)

I want to preface this by saying I don't currently have any of these animals. I'm a beginner-level farmer that'll eventually have bigger animals, but for now, I'm just doing my homework.

I have a few questions regarding sheep, goats, and livestock guardians like llamas and donkeys. I apologize if these are annoying or stupid. I do a lot of research online, but I always like to ask experienced people as well even if I've mostly gotten a lot of information from articles and videos already.

1. Do you have a preference when it comes to llamas and donkeys? What has your experience been? Would having both together interfere with their jobs, or would it be extra protection? Or is it just overkill?

2. Would either of these animals protect their herd from fights? As in, if two sheep were fighting for some reason, do they break it up? Or will they only attack predators?

3. If the answer to the 2nd question is yes, would it be safe to raise a flock of sheep with a herd of goats that includes a buck and ram, with the hope that the guardian animals will keep any potential fighting at bay? And if this is a stupid idea, is there any way to raise sheep and goats together safely while including the intact males?

I hope to eventually have both goats and sheep--not a huge group, maybe a total of 10 breeders and their offspring--and I love the idea of a diverse herd out on the pasture instead of segregating everyone. So any info and advice is great. Thanks for the help!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

FaeLeaf said:


> 1. Do you have a preference when it comes to llamas and donkeys?


I prefer donkeys as guard animals. llamas will stamp their feet and posture at a coyote. A donkey will attack and kill it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

FaeLeaf said:


> And if this is a stupid idea, is there any way to raise sheep and goats together safely while including the intact males?


The word "safely" and "intact males" should never be used in the same conversation. So, my answer is "no". Keeping intact males of the same species, or different species in the same pen is asking for trouble. In nature, intact males have two jobs. Fighting and breeding.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

FaeLeaf said:


> 2. Would either of these animals protect their herd from fights?


Probably not. They might be drawn to the commotion, and their presence distract the combatants. But they might also join in and attack one or both of the combatants. It isn't an exact science. Guard animals usually react to something from outside the herd.


----------

